# Retire A&N and Happenings to Spergatory.



## Ruin (Dec 4, 2020)

At this point they've become too much of a liability if we've attracted the attention of glowfags. Lets go back to being a site that laughs at weirdos who fuck plushies and draw shitty webcomics. If people want to reeeee about politics they can do so in the Trump/Biden derangement syndrome threads in community watch.

There are a million other places on the internet to scream about niggers or whatever.


----------



## Justtocheck (Dec 4, 2020)

While he's at it, he should also close TES and TDS in community watch.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe a general ban on politics, or is that too radical?


----------



## Justtocheck (Dec 4, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Maybe a general ban on politics, or is that too radical?


Pehaps a ban on "non-specific" threads. I don't mind for example if the Wuhan virus thread or some other specific thing has political commentary, but if it's non-specific, people will sperg and not go out and contribute new content. Probably.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 4, 2020)

how much of a liability have they become?


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 4, 2020)

retire ruin to the spergatory
this thread too


----------



## Ruin (Dec 4, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> how much of a liability have they become?



Bad enough that we could end up like 8chan.


----------



## Lammy (Dec 4, 2020)

A&H very notably attracts the /pol/ types who are more obnoxious about screaming nigger and posting the same ragefaces (pepes/wojaks) than any other internet group bringing their shit where noone wants it. It's the same group of people that made me stop going to imageboards years ago, and I'd be happy to see them no longer be continually drawn to a site that's meant to focus on laughing at Deviant Artists, gunted alcoholics, and Street Raceing Juggalo Commanders.

The George Floyd/BLM Riots thread from 6 and a half months ago having 5600+ pages is fucking insane, it's only 1000 short of being longer than the exceptionally long DSP General thread that's been going for 7 years.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 4, 2020)

Null should do some sort of action before something else happens


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 4, 2020)

Where will we get our Catparty threads then?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 4, 2020)

I know that A&H is not visible without an account. I wish we had the option to make it invisible if you DO have an account. 

Politics is... ok. Sort of.

That place is cursed.


----------



## Justtocheck (Dec 4, 2020)

Rusty Crab said:


> That place is cursed.


They are not cursed. They are just ungrateful deaf assholes most of the time.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 4, 2020)

I believe it's best to purge them, but then what? If they're gonna take Happenings this easy how can you be so sure they're not gonna go for the rest of the site? Aren't you moralizing our detractors?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 4, 2020)

Lammy said:


> A&H very notably attracts the /pol/ types who are more obnoxious about screaming nigger and posting the same ragefaces (pepes/wojaks) than any other internet group bringing their shit where noone wants it. It's the same group of people that made me stop going to imageboards years ago, and I'd be happy to see them no longer be continually drawn to a site that's meant to focus on laughing at Deviant Artists, gunted alcoholics, and Street Raceing Juggalo Commanders.


I would be inclined to agree with you, however I have just now skimmed through some of those threads and I have scarcely found the behaviour you profess to be true. Maybe I'm missing something. Give me examples fam


----------



## Ruin (Dec 4, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you, however I have just now skimmed through some of those threads and I have scarcely found the behaviour you profess to be true. Maybe I'm missing something. Give me examples fam



It's less the contents of the threads and more that /pol/ style political boards attract the sort of retards that threaten to commit mass shootings over immigration or whatever.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Ruin said:


> At this point they've become too much of a liability if we've attracted the attention of glowfags.


>Implying the glowniggers aren't already watching us


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

Disagree, mainly because the Catparty articles are funny and it’s fun to laugh at them with other people


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Dec 4, 2020)

What's all this talk about glowies showing up? Did something happen to make them be here more than usual?


----------



## Justtocheck (Dec 4, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> What's all this talk about glowies showing up? Did something happen to make them be here more than usual?








						2020-12-3 - FBI inquiry into post threatening political violence
					

This is a disclosure that I have complied with an FBI inquiry into a post threatening political violence.   There is no fucking way that Biden won, the Demonrats have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally gun down every single leftist in DC this time next week, and if you faggots don't...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 4, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> What's all this talk about glowies showing up? Did something happen to make them be here more than usual?








						2020-12-3 - FBI inquiry into post threatening political violence
					

This is a disclosure that I have complied with an FBI inquiry into a post threatening political violence.   There is no fucking way that Biden won, the Demonrats have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally gun down every single leftist in DC this time next week, and if you faggots don't...




					kiwifarms.net
				



TL;DR
shitposting retard triggers undercover lizard glownigger (was bound to happen, really), site admin freaks out and then locks E&H and Happenings (even though it happened on Deep Thoughts?)


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you, however I have just now skimmed through some of those threads and I have scarcely found the behaviour you profess to be true. Maybe I'm missing something. Give me examples fam


It depends what board you use, /qa/ and /pol/ are big ones when it comes to this meanwhile /a/ will lose their shit if you even think about posting a wojak or pepe.


Lord of the Large Pants said:


> What's all this talk about glowies showing up? Did something happen to make them be here more than usual?


See 'Christchurch mosque shootings' for answers


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 4, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> What's all this talk about glowies showing up? Did something happen to make them be here more than usual?


People in the election thread were fedposting like crazy, and it attracted the attention of actual glowies.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 4, 2020)

Ban Trump supporters.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 4, 2020)

Make the site a funny and happy place where I don't see something incredibly gloomy and gay whenever I scroll down past General Discussion.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 4, 2020)

Purin Chan said:


> It depends what board you use, /qa/ and /pol/ are big ones when it comes to this


I was talking about the EandH threads. I don't use 4chan anyways


Purin Chan said:


> meanwhile /a/ will lose their shit if you even think about posting a wojak or pepe.


those memes aren't particularly right wing or left wing. I'm guessing that you're suggesting that /a/ is a left wing board, but I don't really know


----------



## HeyYou (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh Jesus Christ, it was SIG. I didn't even know that. It was retarded as fuck, posting what he did, but it's clear that it was his usual braindead shitposting going over the top.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> those memes aren't particularly right wing or left wing. I'm guessing that you're suggesting that /a/ is a left wing board, but I don't really know


It's all shit anyway no matter how right wing or left wing a particular board is.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 4, 2020)

What is the extent to which people here would extend 'politics' to?
For instance, there are many threads tied deeply to troons, which are deeply embeded with the politics that surround them.
There are many lolcows with deep political opinions, are political personalities, or who are in politics (like Wu).  How would these be handled?
I'm not saying that making the site "lolcow only" would be bad, but where does the line get drawn?  It'd be very hard to discuss Wu and Yaniv without politics since so much drama surrounding them is political.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Oh Jesus Christ, it was SIG. I didn't even know that. It was retarded as fuck, posting what he did, but it's clear that it was his usual braindead shitposting going over the top.


Hopefully now he’ll learn his lesson. Even without that, he’s been pushing everything too close to the line for some time, such as the Ratspeaker saga.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 4, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> What is the extent to which people here would extend 'politics' to?
> For instance, there are many threads tied deeply to troons, which are deeply embeded with the politics that surround them.
> There are many lolcows with deep political opinions, are political personalities, or who are in politics (like Wu).  How would these be handled?
> I'm not saying that making the site "lolcow only" would be bad, but where does the line get drawn?  It'd be very hard to discuss Wu and Yaniv without politics since so much drama surrounding them is political.


To avoid rules-lawyer faggotry a mixture of "I know it when I see it" and "lolcow only" would probably work.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Better get that unemployment paperwork ready just in case @Hollywood Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 4, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> What is the extent to which people here would extend 'politics' to?
> For instance, there are many threads tied deeply to troons, which are deeply embeded with the politics that surround them.
> There are many lolcows with deep political opinions, are political personalities, or who are in politics (like Wu).  How would these be handled?
> I'm not saying that making the site "lolcow only" would be bad, but where does the line get drawn?  It'd be very hard to discuss Wu and Yaniv without politics since so much drama surrounding them is political.


I think talking politics would be okay if it still involved the lolcows specifically effected by them, but not having actual boards, and threads dedicated to politics in general.


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Dec 4, 2020)

If A&N gets shut down, there's still going political spergs, except without a place to contain them.
However, we'll get to see how the people who said A&N was making the site 'unfun' react when nothing changes.
I'm willing to go either way.


----------



## Providence (Dec 4, 2020)

We're here to freak watch, not politisperg. Twitter/Parler/Voat/Gab whatever is better for that shit.
We find out each other's political leanings and it bleeds into other areas, creates derision and enmity.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 4, 2020)

Ms. Cegination said:


> If A&N gets shut down, there's still going political spergs, except without a place to contain them.
> However, we'll get to see how the people who said A&N was making the site 'unfun' react when nothing changes.
> I'm willing to go either way.


How do people have not figured out how to run a community with the 2010s as precedent to all sorts of fuckery, gayops and the literal war against Social Justice just so we're having to deal with internal problems? Come on, there must be a science to this.


----------



## Future Physical Violence (Dec 4, 2020)

making these two boards into donator only boards would probably cut the autism and knuckle-dragging retardation down to tolerable levels, but if they get spergatoried we won't have lost anything other than the catparty articles.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 4, 2020)

I can't really say I approve of the /pol/-lite turn A&N took after Tarrant drew in a bunch of 8chan refugees. They aren't housebroken. Making it worse are the trolls who wind them up and get them sperging about Jews or pedos or whatever. Your basic imageboard call and answer nonsense with the bait threads.

The spirit of the board should have always been laughing at dumb shit in the news. Not being an ideological hugbox full of lazy drive-by hot takes by "ironic" Nazis. That shit should have stayed in the chans. A lot of us are here and not there for a reason.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 4, 2020)

Well the Spedsidential thread was in deep thoughts and should be closed down if you wanna deal with the crazies, but I don't see a particular issue with it considering how moderated it is. There's more than enough A&N threads to accompany anybody wanting otherwise. 

I think closing down A&N would be dumb cause a lot of users only come for that and it would leave people bringing their politics to new threads or just not using the website.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 4, 2020)

@SIGSEGV is a gay faggot who wasn't remotely an A&Her in the first place. You shouldn't even be blaming A&N/Happenings, SIG is just a stupid nigger.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe Null should try banning retarded sperg shitposters before we nuke whole boards first? I think it should be noted that it wasn't one of the /pol/ posters that ya'll hate who got a visit from the FBI- it was a guy acting like a clown in order to make fun of /pol/ posters.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 4, 2020)

do it faggot


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 4, 2020)

That absolute feel when the last A&N post is in a thread about a 90yo grandma arrested for sedition for denying the holocaust  




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/91yo-holocaust-denier-ursula-haverbeck-is-released-after-second-imprisonment.79188/


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 4, 2020)

let's take away everyone's guns because someone had an epic gamer moment at a skewl


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 4, 2020)

Null is a cuck for announcing that A&H/Happenings would not only be locked "until further notice" but then locking said threads so no discussion can happen.

First off, why the fuck is Null white-knighting Frederick? Brennan basically backstabbed Null and started a rumor that Null "took money from a cripple" all while never releasing the 8ch update that was planned, and 8ch getting fucked was a long, multi-year process that had far more than just DANG, DIRTY TROLLS trying to corrupt the site.

Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 4, 2020)

Good. A&H is the worst part of this entire site. Burn it to the ground.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 4, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Null is a cuck for announcing that A&H/Happenings would not only be locked "until further notice" but then locking said threads so no discussion can happen.
> 
> First off, why the fuck is Null white-knighting Frederick? Brennan basically backstabbed Null and started a rumor that Null "took money from a cripple" all while never releasing the 8ch update that was planned, and 8ch getting fucked was a long, multi-year process that had far more than just DANG, DIRTY TROLLS trying to corrupt the site.
> 
> Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


This isn't wrong. Every time I open A&H or Happenings, half the damn postings are CatParty crossposting random news articles.

Granted, everyone has done that in this or that thread or forum, but holy balls, he tosses stuff up like he's being paid for it. Nonstop.

However, I will abide by a similar remark I made about (of all places) RPGnet: if a section of the forum is causing Null that much heartburn, then that section needs to go.

You don't like it, fuck you. It's not your fucking sandbox. It's Null's.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 4, 2020)

Where the fuck am I supposed to post about the pasta I just ate now?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 4, 2020)

Honestly, dropping A&H may be a good thing, there's so much retardation in modern media that it's best just to ignore it.

The modern internet is overdosing on politics, it may not hurt to take a step back away from it.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm going to throw in my two cents. Nuke Happenings but keep A&N, but no politics. If you want to post a story about Florida Man robbing a Publix naked with an alligator before escaping on a stolen tricycle that's fine because that's funny. Articles about current events and political junk aren't allowed unless its something humorous like a fist fight on the Senate floor or an anti-gay marriage politician getting busted using a glory hole at the airport.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 4, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> @SIGSEGV is a gay faggot who wasn't remotely an A&Her in the first place. You shouldn't even be blaming A&N/Happenings, SIG is just a stupid nigger.


He should have known that Glowies are fucking top-notch expert pros in detecting ironic statements


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd say no to the question of the topic.

I'm not really a denizen of A&N and can't really speak to its specific culture, though the few threads I've posted in haven't been bad. I post in Happenings a lot more, and where I've posted in Happenings hasn't been awful by any stretch, but I haven't been around much since the election proper so I can't speak to that time period specifically. What I'm getting at is maybe I'm not seeing the problems, but what I've seen hasn't been bad at all for a discussion ruleset straight out of the late 2000s.

I do enjoy Happenings quite a bit, and would be sad to see A&N and Happenings go the way of the dodo. Perhaps a rethink on the rules is needed, but given the context for the post which brought the FBI knocking I'm not sure what exactly the best approach would be.

Edit: It occurs to me I haven't expressed sufficient concern about the ability to document actual, well, happenings.

The CHOP thread brought much joy due to the antics of the inhabitants and much of that insanity is lost to twitter's moderation now outside the thread, the Floyd thread is a unwieldy lumbering beast but even then it is a remarkable living document archiving continued civil unrest in a way that is hard to otherwise coherently piece together for future generations when all the evidence is deleted routinely and all that remains is "mostly peaceful protest" stories which intentionally downplay things, and the Wuflu thread while also an unwieldy beast serves much the same purpose. I highlight those three threads as I have the most experience with them specifically (and I am not suggesting there aren't other threads falling in to this category, I just don't have enough experience with them) because I feel strongly there is a benefit to some way for us to document significant events in history as it may not seem significant in the moment but history occurs in the present and our autistic style of documentation is remarkably effective.

If Happenings must go, in my view threads like those will be the biggest loss, so keeping in mind a way for users to do such documentation in the future (assuming orange man doesn't manage to kill 230) is a benefit in my eyes, as I feel those kinds of threads can be made to work in a world where those boards are nuked.


Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you, however I have just now skimmed through some of those threads and I have scarcely found the behaviour you profess to be true. Maybe I'm missing something. Give me examples fam


I'll suggest the George Floyd Riots thread specifically is a bad example except with regards to the volume of posting.

I can't speak to all the threads in Happenings, but my niggas in the Floyd thread are definitely being done dirty by implication here based on what I saw over around 4600 pages of it before I took a break. The worst I saw was the occasional jew-heavy tangent when things slowed down, which isn't super surprising in a thread where a diverse group of posters discuss antifa and BLM shenanigans, but that usually got moved pretty quick for getting off topic.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 4, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


Neck yourself, faggot. You are the cancer killing A&H.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 4, 2020)

Grumpy said:


> Where the fuck am I supposed to post about the pasta I just ate now?


 This post looks appropriate.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 4, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Maybe Null should try banning retarded sperg shitposters before we nuke whole boards first? I think it should be noted that it wasn't one of the /pol/ posters that ya'll hate who got a visit from the FBI- it was a guy acting like a clown in order to make fun of /pol/ posters.


Yeah but let's be honest, here. He only got the visit because some /pol/ poster reported him. There was way worse stuff posted in that thread than that


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 4, 2020)

Fuck. I was about to post about how 9/11 was actually a win for non-binary intersectional feminists and "how that's a good thing".


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 4, 2020)

Lolcows have reached a point where it's inevitable they will sperg about politics, so there's still this issue unlike back then where Chris had zero idea about politics and we just laughed off any spergposts regarding his political leanings especially he didn't even sperg much about it.

I would suggest remove the boards but still keep political sperging in the relevant threads (preferably at a minimum unless it is about politics) and if there's interesting news they can make a thread in Off Topic.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 4, 2020)

A&H gets deleted for the 823th time.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

I called this happening a number of months ago. I said that these people would absolutely start posting manifestos and calls to violence when trump lost. I said it was a matter of time and people called me crazy or biased for it. I have been a vocal proponent of their removal for quite a long time. This  happening should have been obvious to anyone with eyes.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 4, 2020)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with CatParty's posts. The bad parts of A&H are the no-life agenda-pushing morons who cannot allow even one day to pass without posting at least nine threads with a smug self-aggrandizing subtitle about how this proves the last twenty threads they posted undeniably correct. When I first joined this forum, they'd have been immediately laughed out of the farms, but those days seem to have sadly long past.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 4, 2020)

Strange Wilderness said:


> I'm going to throw in my two cents. Nuke Happenings but keep A&N, but no politics. If you want to post a story about Florida Man robbing a Publix naked with an alligator before escaping on a stolen tricycle that's fine because that's funny. Articles about current events and political junk aren't allowed unless its something humorous like a fist fight on the Senate floor or an anti-gay marriage politician getting busted using a glory hole at the airport.


I think that'd be a reasonable compromise. God knows the news is full of weirdos even nowadays.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 4, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find,


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 4, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


Not enough right wing articles, really dude? You just want A&N to be a pure hugbox lol

If fixing A&N was that easy Jewsh would have done it, but contrary to your belief I post elsewhere too, maybe use that part of the website if you have such a big problem with A&N?


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 4, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> The spirit of the board should have always been laughing at dumb shit in the news. Not being an ideological hugbox full of lazy drive-by hot takes by "ironic" Nazis. That shit should have stayed in the chans. A lot of us are here and not there for a reason.


I get what you are saying, BUT.....


When something important happens in the world, like riots or coronavirus for example, The Farms has the absolute best, most up to date information anywhere on the internet.

Because of A&H I knew that chinese citizens were being welded into their homes.  I knew that something terrible was coming and was able to prepare.  I found links to the most amazing sources of unbiased information (peak prosperity for example).  We can not overlook the value real, shared information. 

There is nowhere else on the internet where people can freely post their thoughts on our current year issues.  Sure politispergs and kool-aid drinkers of the culture wars make it difficult.  But when something happens and information needs to be sussed out, shared and archived we are an amazing team.  There has always been a cost to living in a free society.

This whole thing is a cry for help.  Josh needs shit.  He needs a lawyer, he needs help managing and moderating the forum, he probably needs money because money can help fulfill any of his professional needs. 

But Josh doesn't like to ask for help.  He is the kind of guy that always contributes more than his share and expects that there are enough people like him that will offer to carry the load without resorting to e-begging or even delegating. 

@Null

Dear Leader,

Please tell us what we can do to make your life easier.  There should be a monthly list of items, referrals, services and funds needed to keep the place afloat.  Give your community an opportunity to help you.  If throwing you some BAT every month isn't enough please tell us.  We can organize whatever is required.  At the very least we can raise some money.  You just have to communicate your needs even if it makes you uncomfortable.  Make the list.  Let us help. 

I don't want to lose this place, even A&N and Happenings.  Please let this community you built, this community you give so much of yourself to, show you that most of us care about the place.  Tell us, very specifically, what you need so we can at least try to make it happen.  Just pretend like you're a thot for 10 minutes and make a wish list.

<3


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 4, 2020)

I say to balance this out we nuke the news side of a&h and inject more politics. This can only end well!


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 4, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Null is a cuck for announcing that A&H/Happenings would not only be locked "until further notice" but then locking said threads so no discussion can happen.
> 
> First off, why the fuck is Null white-knighting Frederick? Brennan basically backstabbed Null and started a rumor that Null "took money from a cripple" all while never releasing the 8ch update that was planned, and 8ch getting fucked was a long, multi-year process that had far more than just DANG, DIRTY TROLLS trying to corrupt the site.
> 
> Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


Personally, I wouldn't be opposed to giving @CatParty elevated privileges so only he can post on A&N.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 4, 2020)

Actually, why not just have a newsboard or something where people can post articles, but which are automatically locked after a set period of time, to prevent gigantic rambling threads that are just an endless cycle of the same three people calling each other 'Jew', 'Nazi' and 'Mudslime' over and over?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Spoiler: RE: SIGSEGV



Do note this is written by someone who's partial to A&N, as a regular.

Regarding the specific incident: the liability in question was a particular user that couldn't make his satire clear, making what could easily be read as a threat if you knew nothing about the user. As previously mentioned, the offending comment wasn't even in an A&N or Happenings thread. As a matter of fact, I don't even think @SIGSEGV made many, if any, serious contributions to either.

More broadly, you have to ask whether the _culture_ of A&N contributed to this. To contextualize: would @SIGSEGV have said anything on the level of what he said absent the forum?

Certainly-- rather than posting that he was going to shoot people who were of a certain political alignment in a specific city, he could have posted that he would travel to a lolcow's house to shoot them. However, you have to consider _why_ he posted what he posted. I stated that what he said was satire, and I'm not playing loose with words-- for those who knew him, it was obvious that @SIGSEGV sought to satirize what he saw as hysteria in the thread where he made the post that got him banned and vanned. The thread, even now, cycles between "doom" and "hope". There was and is in fact hysteria-- discussions of extremely unlikely Trump moves that could net him victory at the cost of absolute chaos, discussion of the possibility of a left-right civil war, comical doomsday scenarios, and even a poster discussing the need for the right to mobilize and act like Antifa in order to get stuff done. On the other hand, the latter two were consistently reined in as fedposting and were stark minority voices at any rate-- and none of these categories manifested a post comparable to that of @SIGSEGV. It was this mood that he sought to lampoon-- however, he walked a tightrope he fell off of because someone brought in the lion (the FBI) as a surprise.

So I'm inclined against the idea that A&N or its culture had a grand part in what happened, because 1) what he did could have easily been done elsewhere on this site (with another person or group as a "target"), and 2) it happened because his brand of satire relies entirely _on the reader _recognizing it as such.





Spoiler: Further Consideration



With that said, that's only part of the reason why Null found himself at a crossroads re: A&N and Happenings. See here:



> Frederick lost 8chan because he was too accepting of people who took advantage of his space and generosity. I see nothing but angry, belligerent retards who expect more than can be given and they expect it free of charge. In return for tolerating and hosting this discourse at my own expense, I am told by these same people that I deserve my work undercut by legislation in the off chance it may hurt Twitter. In return for this I have retards posting shooting threats who then blame me for having police send me warrants I have to comply with.
> 
> It's clear I am being played by radicals and retards to my own disadvantage, by grifters that don't even believe their own ideology as they fuck men behind their Catholic facades. I am done eating this shit.



After Null announced that he had to do a disclosure, you saw a variety of responses-- most pertinent were from those who argued that he shouldn't have turned over @SIGSEGV 's information (stupid idea, of course). And if you're not aware of the discourse that has occurred regarding Section 230, there are people (particularly, A&N regulars as far as I can tell) who actually applaud the idea of removing Section 230 because they believe it'll impair the censorious behavior sites such as Twitter employs while it hides behind platform protections that render it not liable for the postings of its individual users (i.e. if you wanted to sue for something posted on Twitter, you have to sue the individual that posted, unless it was something like CP). Of course, it would be ridiculous to _repeal_ the statute-- the argument of many in that discourse was that Trump was bluffing, as per his personality/previously witnessed bargaining strategy and since he also released guidance meant to refine the statute against its exploitation by big social media. I even got this avatar glued onto me because I insisted on this point while Null kept bringing up the tweet, though-- though it should be noted that this seems to have some degree of bipartisan support because Democrats ostensibly think it'll curb hate speech, which would fly in the face of the value of a bluff. But there are people who honestly think that 1) this would only ever hurt Twitter, or 2) KF and small websites that can't eat lawsuits for breakfast and/or are unwilling to sanitize their website to the point of sterility are worth the cost of maybe stopping Twitter kind of. Keep in mind that, due to the nature of this site (and in particular, the subjects of the content hosted on this site), Null is assailed by lawsuits that he can only economically dispatch with the very statue being threatened (for whatever purpose those threats occur), and even hosting this website _in the way he intended_ has already tanked his domestic and professional reputations and potentially makes him a bad marriage candidate. He leads a lonely life. He's a one-man team on a site that often gets hit with DDoS attacks on top of standard maintenance woes. And while Null is very appreciative of freedom of speech, it cannot be denied that radical groups (of any stripe) take advantage of it in order to make a suitable festering ground-- this is actually an inherent weakness of freedom of speech.

The specific incident has very little to do with A&N, by my appraisal-- the member banned had presence elsewhere on the site, and in context, it's clear that he could have made the same kind of comment outside a political context such that the feds would be invited in the same way.* However, it could be argued that present political tensions made the feds more likely to act. *That aside, it seems the current mulling over what to do with A&N has to do with the lack of consideration for Null's plight that some from the forum (I'd wager a stark minority, actually). If in fact this is part of the reason why the continued existence of the forum is being reconsidered, I reckon it's a poor reason in and of itself-- specifically, I don't believe nuking A&N is a proportional response or would solve any issues (in fact, A&N and Happenings are functionally containment boards-- I couldn't tell you myself if nuking them would force its natives to assimilate or if it would spoil other forums). 

*That said, *it's reasonable for Null to say that it's far too much of a hassle to continue hosting A&N for any reason, frankly, including no reason--it's his turf, after all.





Forever Sunrise said:


> Actually, why not just have a newsboard or something where people can post articles, but which are automatically locked after a set period of time, to prevent gigantic rambling threads that are just an endless cycle of the same three people calling each other 'Jew', 'Nazi' and 'Mudslime' over and over?


Threads on A&N die out on their own unless they're tracking long term developments like elections or are megathreads.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 4, 2020)

Back in 2016, American politics were mostly banned from whatever A&N was called at the time. Politics from other countries were allowed. Maybe reintroducing that rule would be a good idea.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Spoiler: RE: SIGSEGV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the most autistic thing I’ve ever read.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

I will make another post to because I am a smug asshole when I get proven right. I am always right.

I feel like the point of this website, first and foremost, is to have fun at the expense of people who post foolish things on the internet. When I joined here the majority of posters here to have fun and while a lot of them had autism, it was autism that let them have fun still. Politics have been an issue since I joined but in the last year it's become a massive issue. People were mean, but good natured ribbing each other. People got along a lot better and were a lot more chummy.

Since the christchurch shooting video being hosted, and the open armed welcome of 8chan refugees there's been a massive group of unhinged users who wouldnt know fun if it bit them in the ass. They saw null tell the NZ feds to fuck off and assumed he would let them do anything without having to worry about getting scooped up by feds. They're a bunch of spoiled kids who only wanted this place so they could run it into the ground until they were chased off or got the site shut down like they did with every place they'd inhabited before. They don't, and never have, given a single fuck about the wellbeing of this site, it's users or even null. They just saw it as a place they could overrun and use to their ends.

They've also made the culture of the site a lot more cold. They're openly hateful and unfun people and it's affected the culture as a whole. New users used to get bopped a bit until they would chill out and learn to have fun. When I joined I was a much more serious user but I learned to have fun because some cool people told me to calm down and accepted me when I started acting cooler. New users now don't have that luxury. They can chimp a bit and instead of learning that such behavior is frowed upon they can go to this huge section of the site that's overly serious and unfunny and have that poor behavior enforced. Even worse, a more sensible person might end up reading the a&h garbage and end up finding themselves becoming more unfunny and gay because of it. These people have managed to radicalize some sensible people into hate filled faggots like themselves.

What I'm saying is that a purge is both needed, and welcome. I love this website and love a number of it's users. I care about it and I hate to see what these people are doing to it.

I need to take a cold shower. Fuck you people for making me care about this.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> What I'm saying is that a purge is both needed, and welcome. I love this website and love a number of it's users. I care about it and I hate to see what these people are doing to it.



You've basically said everything I could say, only much better. Thank you.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> there are people (particularly, A&N regulars as far as I can tell) who actually applaud the idea of removing Section 230 because they believe it'll impair the censorious behavior sites such as Twitter employs while it hides behind platform protections that render it not liable for the postings of its individual users...
> 
> The specific incident has very little to do with A&N, by my appraisal-- the member banned had presence elsewhere on the site, and in context, it's clear that he could have made the same kind of comment outside a political context such that the feds would be invited in the same way.* However, it could be argued that present political tensions made the feds more likely to act.*


This incident has everything to do with the behavior of idiots from A&N. SIG was responding to braindead conservative cockmonglers who would lick Lindsay Graham's spooge from a toilet if GEOTUS Donald Trump told them to do so. None of those jackasses have even been banned, despite being exactly the sort of retards who cheer on Daddy Trump suppressing free speech on the internet because they can't get enough of that fat diaper-clad ass.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> thinking is autistic and possibly also gay


I love you, too.



3119967d0c said:


> This incident has everything to do with the behavior of idiots from A&N. SIG was responding to braindead conservative cockmonglers who would lick Lindsay Graham's spooge from a toilet if GEOTUS Donald Trump told them to do so. None of those jackasses have even been banned, despite being exactly the sort of retards who cheer on Daddy Trump suppressing free speech on the internet because they can't get enough of that fat diaper-clad ass.


Being stupid isn't by itself a bannable offense. The stupidity of others also isn't a good reason to glow so hard that Santa's recruiting you to be his sleigh guide.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I love you, too.
> 
> 
> Being stupid isn't by itself a bannable offense. The stupidity of others also isn't a good reason to glow so hard that Santa's recruiting you to be his sleigh guide.


No, you will likely eat a ban when you and your ilk are being run off.


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I will make another post to because I am a smug asshole when I get proven right. I am always right.
> 
> I feel like the point of this website, first and foremost, is to have fun at the expense of people who post foolish things on the internet. When I joined here the majority of posters here to have fun and while a lot of them had autism, it was autism that let them have fun still. Politics have been an issue since I joined but in the last year it's become a massive issue. People were mean, but good natured ribbing each other. People got along a lot better and were a lot more chummy.
> 
> ...


You don't understand. The jewish globohomo state is SERIOUS BUSINESS and if you're not spending every waking moment sperging about it on the internet without regard for the community you chose to be involved in, then I obviously haven't screamed loud enough.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Being stupid isn't by itself a bannable offense.


Does having a verifiable 65 IQ assist in building a community?


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 4, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> When something important happens in the world, like riots or coronavirus for example, The Farms has the absolute best, most up to date information anywhere on the internet.
> 
> Because of A&H I knew that chinese citizens were being welded into their homes. I knew that something terrible was coming and was able to prepare. I found links to the most amazing sources of unbiased information (peak prosperity for example). We can not overlook the value real, shared information.
> 
> There is nowhere else on the internet where people can freely post their thoughts on our current year issues. Sure politispergs and kool-aid drinkers of the culture wars make it difficult. But when something happens and information needs to be sussed out, shared and archived we are an amazing team. There has always been a cost to living in a free society.


"Unbiased" yeah no. And that isn't really the issue. It's the goofballs shitting things up like it's an imageboard.

Somebody posts a bait thread and I can already tell by the title what 20 posts on the first page are going to be. It accomplishes nothing. They are just shouting "nigger" into the void. It's also why Sig did what he did. He was parodying those people. The guys who in every pedo thread jerk-off about how much they want to kill them. The Trump tards doomering over the election. The kooks who rant about the joos whenever banking is brought up. This is in addition to all the made up weakly defined "globalist" "neoliberal" ranting and raving.

You gotta sift through a lot of regurgitated bullshit to find something worthwhile. A lot of it reads like the bathroom stall walls at Alex Jones' studio. And these people leak to other parts of the site and piss them off.

I can understand why the place has the reputation it has. A lot of people have a low tolerance for low effort conspiracy shitposting. I'm a pretty bog-standard Republican and even I feel pretty unwelcome sometimes because the mood of the thread is so hostile to anyone that dares go against whatever circle-jerk is happening.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> No, you will likely eat a ban when you and your ilk are being run off.


Imagine being so MATI you produce a non sequitur. But, fine, I'll bite.

Pray tell, what is my "ilk"?



3119967d0c said:


> Does having a verifiable 65 IQ assist in building a community?


Maybe not, but you haven't been banned yet.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Imagine being so MATI you produce a non sequitur.
> 
> 
> No, but you haven't been banned yet.


you mean like that massive block of cope you shat onto this thread earlier?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> No, you will likely eat a ban when you and your ilk are being run off.





Son of Nothing said:


> you mean like that massive block of cope you shat onto this thread earlier?



Are you always this dramatic or is this a special occasion?


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 4, 2020)

Ironic that the one time A&H dindu nutting its the one time that it gets closed


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 4, 2020)

My concise and well elaborated thoughts about Articles and Happenings: 

Fuck them all.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> Ironic that the one time A&H dindu nutting its the one time that it gets closed


What part of posting a bunch of threats, getting the feds called on us, then calling null a fag for turning over the info of a user when asked to is nothing.



Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Are you always this dramatic or is this a special occasion?


I enjoy drama and I am having fun with it.


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 4, 2020)

I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school. I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Dec 4, 2020)

Anti Pedo Action said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be opposed to giving @CatParty elevated privileges so only he can post on A&N.


Bro, if it’s only cat party then where would I cope by posting shit about dead kids, JW, fire fighters doing drigs and periods? Why the hell am I being lumped in with this? I don’t even post in AN as much


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> What part of posting a bunch of threats, getting the feds called on us, then calling null a fag for turning over the info of a user when asked to is nothing.
> 
> 
> I enjoy drama and I am having fun with it.


That happened on deep thots for starters 
And secondly sig should had known better and was even warned several times that he was flying too close to the sun


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> That happened on deep thots for starters
> And secondly sig should had known better and was even warned several times that he was flying too close to the sun


I agree, but they were posting threats before and after sig posted his mockery. The breaking point is when these people chastised null for cooperating with the feds. They absolutely brought this on themselves and it's been a long time coming


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> you mean like that massive block of cope you shat onto this thread earlier?


Those cool people who broke you into the community must have taught you how to not read the posts you respond and react to.

Maybe you're more A&N than you let on-- many of them can't even be assed to read thread titles before posting.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Those cool people who broke you into the community must have taught you how to not read the posts you respond and react to.
> 
> Maybe you're more A&N than you let on-- many of them can't even be assed to read thread titles before posting.


You need to come to terms with the fact that you're not wanted here by the owner, or the users. Lashing out is just making you look like a fool.


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 4, 2020)

verygayFrogs said:


> Bro, if it’s only cat party then where would I cope by posting shit about dead kids, JW, fire fighters doing drigs and periods? Why the hell am I being lumped in with this? I don’t even post in AN as much


Dead kids are nice and all. But catparty taught me how to get the most out of my micropenis. For that, he will forever hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 4, 2020)

Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


I'm sure you people have made him regret ever doing that to begin with.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I enjoy drama and I am having fun with it.



I'm just saying your 2 year old account talking about "the good old days" is a bit ridiculous and thinking that anyone who posted in A&H or Happenings never went anywhere else on the site or whatever is well, retarded as fuck.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I agree, but they were posting threats before and after sig posted his mockery. The breaking point is when these people chastised null for cooperating with the feds. They absolutely brought this on themselves and it's been a long time coming


"Yes, A&N had little to nothing to actually do with this issue, but GET RID OF THEM ANYWAY I HATE THEM I HATE THEM I HATE THEM AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Christ alive,  but you're a little faggot.


----------



## Witthel (Dec 4, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


He gets more and more pissy the longer he goes without a slav tradwife.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> You need to come to terms with the fact that you're not wanted here by the owner, or the users. Lashing out is just making you look like a fool.


I've legit never seen anyone say he wasn't wanted here. From what I've seen he makes perfectly decent points that have thus far mostly been proven accurate.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Dec 4, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


Court’s expensive bro, he can’t keep up with legal fees and running the place


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 4, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


New Zealand's laws don't effect Null. The US has the power to take damn near every fucking thing he owns.


----------



## Neil (Dec 4, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> how can you be so sure they're not gonna go for the rest of the site?


Almost none of them post in lolcow threads.
They're probably don't even know who DSP or anyone who isn't Chris is, we'll be fine.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> "Yes, A&N had little to nothing to actually do with this issue, but GET RID OF THEM ANYWAY I HATE THEM I HATE THEM I HATE THEM AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
> 
> Christ alive,  but you're a little faggot.


I was there the other night when multiple users were posting about how they need to start rioting, burning things and killing people right before sig made his post mocking them for it.



Forever Sunrise said:


> I've legit never seen anyone say he wasn't wanted here. From what I've seen he makes perfectly decent points that have thus far mostly been proven accurate.


Null posted about it in chat and I was smart enough to take screencaps.


----------



## Neil (Dec 4, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Seriously, Null? You once told an entire _country_ to go fuck itself, but _this_ has you bent over a desk and spreading your cheeks?


Null getting sued would fuck him into bankruptcy, like it would any normal person.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> Lashing out is just making you look like a fool.



Says the guy screaming "I want those posters of my internet now now now now now!"


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Says the guy screaming "I want those posters of my internet now now now now now!"


You misunderstand. I'm here to poke them and watch them squirm because I enjoy kicking people while they're down.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 4, 2020)

It sucks that Happenings and A&N is locked, and I was just playing Unreal Tournament on my Xbox when I read about the news. On the plus side, though, it can at least give me some time to check out the Lolcows pages, and possibly Animal Control. I have noticed some furries trying to create accounts on here in the past few weeks, even though they’ve been driven off.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> You need to come to terms with the fact that you're not wanted here by the owner, or the users. Lashing out is just making you look like a fool.


Truth notwithstanding, I couldn't look like a bigger fool than the guy who has the reading comprehension of the average A&N user.



Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> I'm just saying your 2 year old account talking about "the good old days" is a bit ridiculous and thinking that anyone who posted in A&H or Happenings never went anywhere else on the site or whatever is well, retarded as fuck.


No kidding. I think the guy thinks I came from the 8chan exodus and that I've posted nowhere outside of A&N and Deep Thoughts (because of the election thread).


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Truth notwithstanding, I couldn't look like a bigger fool than the guy who has the reading comprehension of the average A&N user.
> 
> 
> No kidding. I think the guy thinks I came from the 8chan exodus and that I've posted nowhere outside of A&N and Deep Thoughts (because of the election thread).


You people are all the same and arent worth separating in my head. I dont care about your special story or why you're here. Nobody cares about you beyond having a quick laugh at your expense. Make sure to namedrop me in your manifesto when you drop it.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I was there the other night when multiple users were posting about how they need to start rioting, burning things and killing people right before sig made his post mocking them for it.
> 
> 
> Null posted about it in chat and I was smart enough to take screencaps.
> ...


>null says he wants the uppity 2020/2019 to stop trying to force him to appease to them
>it must mean those god damn a&h niggers!
I was going to ask if you were retarded, but seeing as how you go to the kiwi farms chat i have my answer


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> >null says he wants the uppity 2020/2019 to stop trying to force him to appease to them
> >it must mean those god damn a&h niggers!
> I was going to ask if you were retarded, but seeing as how you go to the kiwi farms chat i have my answer


yes, that is who he was talking about immediately before posting that and this was also immediately after throwing their boards in gay baby jail.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> You misunderstand. I'm here to poke them and watch them squirm because I enjoy kicking people while they're down.


If you could dish it out half as well at you're acting like you can rn you wouldn't have needed to wait until the board was closed to talk shit.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> If you could dish it out half as well at you're acting like you can rn you wouldn't have needed to wait until the board was closed to talk shit.


I have been talking shit on these people and chasing them out of chat for at least a year now. This is not new.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I have been talking shit on these people and chasing them out of chat for at least a year now. This is not new.



Wow, I bet when you trade in all the good boy points you got from that there's going to be a worldwide shortage of tendies.

Jesus fucking wept, I've seen gay porn that's less homosexual then that post.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Wow, I bet when you trade in all the good boy points you got from that there's going to be a worldwide shortage of tendies.
> 
> Jesus fucking wept, I've seen gay porn that's less homosexual then that post.


I do it all for the love of the kicking autistic people. You sure changed you tone really quick when you realized you cant just call me an opportunist,


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> yes, that is who he was talking about immediately before posting that


Too bad you didn't think to get a screencap of it while you were apparently in such a mood for archiving.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Too bad you didn't think to get a screencap of it while you were apparently in such a mood for archiving.


You mean that part that was literally the first thing in the screencaps I posted? Learn to read nigger


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 4, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> 2020-12-3 - FBI inquiry into post threatening political violence
> 
> 
> This is a disclosure that I have complied with an FBI inquiry into a post threatening political violence.   There is no fucking way that Biden won, the Demonrats have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally gun down every single leftist in DC this time next week, and if you faggots don't...
> ...


Best part is that the only time the nigger in question even posted in A&H was when it was in the pasta dome, which is pretty much just a thread for laughing at mega spergs.


----------



## Justtocheck (Dec 4, 2020)

>Allow a massive racist, paranoid, conspiratoid, uneducation population into a website with free speech.
>Expect an educated, rule-abiding, grateful community that won't be a hassle and will contribute.

I'm beginning to think those were incompatible. Who knows.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> You mean that part that was literally the first thing in the screencaps I posted? Learn to read nigger
> 
> View attachment 1767615


Well, fuck me, then.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Well, fuck me, then.


It's okay if you genuinely missed that. I wont hold anything against you if it was a genuine error.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I have been talking shit on these people and *chasing them out of chat*



I don't think there's any way to play the internet tough guy well without clearly pulling the legs of your audience.

What are you treating yourself to after the work-out you're having where you "chase people out"?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I don't think there's any way to play the internet tough guy well without clearly pulling the legs of your audience.
> 
> What are you treating yourself to after the work-out you're having where you "chase people out"?


I treat myself to the pleasure of knowing I made some sperg cry. If only more people were so diligant about chasing you people out of the parts of the site they use we wouldnt be having these issues.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> You sure changed you tone really quick when you realized you cant just call me an opportunist,


I mean, I was planning on calling you a self important drama fag from the first post I quoted you and I've already done that, but I'll admit I am a little curious as to why "opportunist" is the first thing that came to your mind.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 4, 2020)

>Forum for talking about people
>Subforum for talking about events

Yes lets remove the ability to talk about events, that will surely stop people from discussing politics and aspects of politics. Short of banning all "off topic" discussion and overworking staff to the point of no more staff, and limiting new posts, it's just a dead gay forum with a handful of autists.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> I mean, I was planning on calling you a self important drama fag from the first post I quoted you and I've already done that, but I'll admit I am a little curious as to why "opportunist" is the first thing that came to your mind.


Even if I had no investment in it there's a strong incentive here to kick people around and I absolutely would take that opportunity



Dante Alighieri said:


> >Forum for talking about people
> >Subforum for talking about events
> 
> Yes lets remove the ability to talk about events, that will surely stop people from discussing politics and aspects of politics. Short of banning all "off topic" discussion and overworking staff to the point of no more staff, and limiting new posts, it's just a dead gay forum with a handful of autists.


lol you're one of the gayest users there. Namedrop me in your manifesto after you get banned.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 4, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I treat myself to the pleasure of knowing I made some sperg cry.


Do you assume they're crying because they choose to stop associating with you?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 4, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Do you assume they're crying because they choose to stop associating with you? If so, that's just you having sour grapes.


No, I assume they're crying because most of the time they throw a fit and start chimping out on everyone before being laughed out and never coming back


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 5, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> No, I assume they're crying because most of the time they throw a fit and start chimping out on everyone before being laughed out and never coming back


Sure, they do.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Sure, they do.


lol ask chat about it. It's always hilarious.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Dec 5, 2020)

We all had a feeling that this day would come, just turn the key for our sake and yours Noool .............


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)

This whole shutdown is LITERALLY 1984 aka how George Orwell warned us with its doublethink groupthink 

Also those who disagree look like this because I said so, if the Internet says so it has to be true, fucking soy riddled cucks:


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> Even if I had no investment in it there's a strong incentive here to kick people around and I absolutely would take that opportunity


Right, but that's just a daily thing here. Why would anyone think you were being opportunist for that? What do you think the opportunity is, getting shitposted into oblivion by the people who are supposed to be


Son of Nothing said:


> crying because most of the time they throw a fit and start chimping out on everyone


Because of your galaxy brain?

Whatever the plan was, it doesn't seem like it's working out too well.



José Mourinho said:


> This whole shutdown is LITERALLY 1984 aka how George Orwell warned us with its doublethink groupthink
> 
> Also those who disagree look like this because I said so:
> View attachment 1767634


I thought it was brave new world?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> I thought it was brave new world?


Whatever, at least I'm not making Harry Potter references.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 5, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Whatever, at least I'm not making Harry Potter references.


THIS IS LIKE WHEN VOLDEMORT FORCED EVERY POC IN HOGWARTS TO SAY NIGGER
IM LITERALLY SHAKING RN


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Whatever the plan was, it doesn't seem like it's working out too well.


You seem far more tolerable than the normal spergs I poke. I have no desire to watch you suffer. I wouldnt call anything I do that intelligent though. I wait for them to post something dumb and get everyone to lynch their asses for it.
I've caught people who fuck dogs, want to fuck kids and openly fantasize about committing genocide. They're not good people and they deserve what happens to them.


----------



## Rotollo (Dec 5, 2020)

"If it's not fun, why bother?"
Though this shit would be like a pressure valve, there's a reason hiro kept MLP around even after the show became unpopular. because the longer A&H was around the more that pressure builds up and could possibly bleed even worse in the other areas of the site if shut down.


Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> I thought it was brave new world?


No one remembers that because it had no good movie/adaptation and HS don't teach it in school for some reason


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

rotollo said:


> because the longer A&H was around the more that pressure builds up and could possibly bleed even worse in the other areas of the site if shut down.


Bad argument. People need accounts to post here and null can just shut off registrations while he removes them, and the userbase here is much smaller and that makes it easier to effectively moderate.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Dec 5, 2020)

Weed them all out, take down every hitler or chink lover~


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> >Allow a massive racist, paranoid, conspiratoid, uneducation population into a website with free speech.
> >Expect an educated, rule-abiding, grateful community that won't be a hassle and will contribute.
> 
> I'm beginning to think those were incompatible. Who knows.


Horseshoe theory is real. Everyone loves free speech until someone says something they don’t like. The only speech that should be exempt are actual threats. Going the hate speech route is dangerous, as depending on who has the power, those same hate speech laws you cheered on are turned on you. Moderating and deciding what is or isn’t hate speech will just turn this place into Reddit.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 5, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I wouldnt call anything I do that intelligent though.


Well I agree with you, for what it's worth.

This is a site to laugh at lolcows from afar. While jerking around the new members (especially the autistic ones, which is most of them) until they get the hang of the site is one thing, you clearly take pleasure in just A-logging all the time. Might as well just become a full fledged gimmick poster if that's gonna be your thing.


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Dec 5, 2020)

im not gay


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

Grumpy said:


> Well I agree with you, for what it's worth.
> 
> This is a site to laugh at lolcows from afar. While jerking around the new members (especially the autistic ones, which is most of them) until they get the hang of the site is one thing, you clearly take pleasure in just A-logging all the time. Might as well just become a full fledged gimmick poster if that's gonna be your thing.


If they learn to laugh after posting something a bit embarrassing I will embrace them as a friend but if I catch someone talking about how all negroes should be culled, or how they like to fuck dogs I'm not gonna let them keep posting about it with no resistance.
I am a bit of a sadist, yes, but they really dont need to come and post about how they like to fuck animals or cough in cashiers faces like there's nothing wrong with those things and there isnt warnings about posting dumb personal shit.


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Dec 5, 2020)

Stop melting down everyone, you’re acting like goons.


----------



## Terror Rism (Dec 5, 2020)

truly the least valuable members of society are the ones that respond to journo pieces
there is no worth in those that rely on others (non) worth, inshallah


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

spinal gas chamber said:


> im not gay


 I don't know man, you seem pretty sensitive about being called gay. In my experience that usually means you're gay. 

Or is that if you beat gay people up? I don't know, but you're probably gay.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 5, 2020)

like pottery


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> I mean, I was planning on calling you a self important drama fag from the first post I quoted you and I've already done that, but I'll admit I am a little curious as to why "opportunist" is the first thing that came to your mind.





Zero Day Defense said:


> Sure, they do.





Son of Nothing said:


> You seem far more tolerable than the normal spergs I poke. I have no desire to watch you suffer. I wouldnt call anything I do that intelligent though. I wait for them to post something dumb and get everyone to lynch their asses for it.
> I've caught people who fuck dogs, want to fuck kids and openly fantasize about committing genocide. They're not good people and they deserve what happens to them.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

Ms. Cegination said:


> View attachment 1767705


what the fuck is that font?


----------



## themasterlurker (Dec 5, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> View attachment 1767701


The problem with this comic is that he is attacking a very, very protected class, it would have been completely different if it was a normal stickman without the trans shirt.

Edit: I forgot to mention that he is also attacking a group that is allowed to do whatever they want and can manipulate however and whatever they want.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 5, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> >Allow a massive racist, paranoid, conspiratoid, uneducation population into a website with free speech.
> >Expect an educated, rule-abiding, grateful community that won't be a hassle and will contribute.
> 
> I'm beginning to think those were incompatible. Who knows.


So the guys ranting about niggers are in fact niggers themselves?

That's hilarious.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Dec 5, 2020)

Some retard: -goes too far with his le epic edgeposting-

A bunch of somethingawful rejects: ugh yikes i think it's time to jihad the yucky and icky alt right nazi racists don't you agree fellow discussion enthusiasts

Null: Yes.

Can't say I'm surprised.  This is the trajectory of all websites thanks to the trash that is American politics, and I'm sure it's a total coincidence that this all happened 5 microseconds after null showed a moment of vulnerability following the 230 announcement.  But cult is as cult does, and it won't matter soon anyway because it's all being burned to the ground within a matter of months.  Can't fight it, won't try.


----------



## Snekposter (Dec 5, 2020)

Jesus Christ what the fuck did this thread devolve into?  I am one of those 2019 fags some of the people here have bashed as the cause of all the site's woes, but these last couple pages have just been dumb and faggy.  That said, fuck the /pol/ idiots because they shit up fucking everything they touch with unironic shit-tier memes and rants about da Jooz or whatever else they've decided their little pea brains are the cause of all the world's woes, and they're just as moronic as unironic commies for doing so.  All I wanted to do was catch up on the news (A&N is the best aggregator out there, fite me) and read threads on vidya games.


----------



## derpherp2 (Dec 5, 2020)

Snekposter said:


> Jesus Christ what the fuck did this thread devolve into?  I am one of those 2019 fags some of the people here have bashed as the cause of all the site's woes, but these last couple pages have just been dumb and faggy.  That said, fuck the /pol/ idiots because they shit up fucking everything they touch with unironic shit-tier memes and rants about da Jooz or whatever else they've decided their little pea brains are the cause of all the world's woes, and they're just as moronic as unironic commies for doing so.  All I wanted to do was catch up on the news (A&N is the best aggregator out there, fite me) and read threads on vidya games.


A fun exercise is seeing the "/pol/ idiots" join dates and then comparing it to ours.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 5, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Some retard: -goes too far with his le epic edgeposting-
> 
> A bunch of somethingawful rejects: ugh yikes i think it's time to jihad the yucky and icky alt right nazi racists don't you agree fellow discussion enthusiasts
> 
> ...


You do know this website existed before Trump became president right?


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

no please don't close down a&n


----------



## Neil (Dec 5, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Second off, Null was the one that basically let his longtime shitposter-in-chief CatParty have free reign of the subforum post every far-left, word salad article he could find, and then cried about A&H's users when the pitchforks came out. Board-banning CatParty and Arm Pit Cream would literally solve 98% of A&H's problems overnight, but that can't happen because of muh /pol/ boogeyman.


The fact that A&H can so easily attract a userbase stupid enough to fall for obvious alt-rage bait troll articles and treat them with the utmost seriousness so often is reason enough why you idiots shouldn't be allowed to post on this site ever.


Dante Alighieri said:


> it's just a gay forum with a handful of autists.


That's what KF is and always was by design. It's what attracted the original userbase pre-/pol/fag invasion.
If not letting people like you willingly and genuinely eat whatever obvious ragebait shit that Catparty and APC put out on the floor for you in A&H makes you want to leave, then fucking leave. 
The site will be much better off without your kind.


Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Some retard: -goes too far with his le epic edgeposting-
> 
> A bunch of somethingawful rejects: ugh yikes i think it's time to jihad the yucky and icky alt right nazi racists don't you agree fellow discussion enthusiasts
> 
> ...


Newfags like you should either learn to adapt or fuck off to Parler or Gab.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> The fact that A&H can so easily attract a userbase stupid enough to fall for obvious alt-rage bait troll articles and treat them with the utmost seriousness so often is reason enough why you idiots shouldn't be allowed to post on this site ever.
> 
> That's what KF is and always was by design. It's what attracted the original userbase pre-/pol/fag invasion.
> If not letting people like you willingly and genuinely eat whatever obvious ragebait shit that Catparty and APC put out on the floor for you in A&H makes you want to leave, then fucking leave.
> ...


Lol, calm down. You’re sounding just as spergy as the spergs you’re complaining about.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Lol, calm down. You’re sounding just as spergy as the spergs you’re complaining about.


nice cope after being told no one likes you or people like you. not seething, i'm sure


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> The site will be much better off without your kind.



You know what @Son of Nothing? I take that back. This dude is so much more of a self important drama fag then you could ever be.

Hope Null sees this and realizes how much you care. How did you even get this faggy, Christ.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> nice cope after being told no one likes you or people like you. not seething, i'm sure


I’m just calling a spade a spade. If people don’t like me for it, then so be it.


----------



## Neil (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> You know what @Son of Nothing? I take that back. This dude is so much more of a self important drama fag then you could ever be.
> 
> Hope Null sees this and realizes how much you care. How did you even get this faggy, Christ.


seethe harder


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> seethe harder


My bit is better when I do it. You seem mad


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> seethe harder



Be funny.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> My bit is better when I do it. You seem mad


That’s because he is.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> You know what @Son of Nothing? I take that back. This dude is so much more of a self important drama fag then you could ever be.
> 
> Hope Null sees this and realizes how much you care. How did you even get this faggy, Christ.


don't you have some faggy secret santa thing to set up


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> don't you have some faggy secret santa thing to set up


Woah woah woah, leave the secret santa out of this


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

MemeGrey said:


> Woah woah woah, leave the secret santa out of this


nothing is too sacred when we're talking about the death of the most beloved subforum on the site


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> nothing is too sacred when we're talking about the death of the most beloved subforum on the site


Dude, take a breather and get off the internet for a while. Angry posting is just as bad as drunk posting.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Dude, take a breather and get off the internet for a while. Angry posting is just as bad as drunk posting.


b-b-but... i'm not even angry 

edit: i mean i thought i was kind of giving myself away when i said a&n was the most beloved subforum on the site


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> don't you have some faggy secret santa thing to set up



Hey, don't be so bitter. Maybe 2021 is finally the year that someone settles for life with you instead of accepting dying alone.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Hey, don't be so bitter. Maybe 2021 is finally the year that someone settles for life with you instead of accepting dying alone.


woah woah woah

some people prefer dying alone ACCEPT MY LIFESTYLE


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 5, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> Hey, don't be so bitter. Maybe 2021 is finally the year that someone settles for life with you instead of accepting dying alone.


I'll take bullet guys don't worry @Lurker is nicer than she seems


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

MemeGrey said:


> I'll take bullet guys don't worry @Lurker is nicer than she seems


no this is incorrect i am not a she


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> no this is incorrect i am not a she


You are now


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> no this is incorrect i am not a she



Yeah I didn't see any posts in the beauty parlor about how much thinner and prettier they are than a deathfat, so I am forced to conclude not a woman.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 5, 2020)

Where are all the AnH defenders that was here a few months ago? Faggots went MIA all of a sudden what happened?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Where are all the AnH defenders that was here a few months ago? Faggots went MIA all of a sudden what happened?


Once Nool used the infinity stones to snap AnH out of existence they all faded away


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)

themasterlurker said:


> The problem with this comic is that he is attacking a very, very protected class, it would have been completely different if it was a normal stickman without the trans shirt.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that he is also attacking a group that is allowed to do whatever they want and can manipulate however and whatever they want.


I'm lazy to edit the image, it can be anyone including government officials which is like happening right now.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Dec 5, 2020)

Damn shame about the Coronachan thread. That was the best news aggregator and unbiased source when shit was going down.


----------



## stuffandthings (Dec 5, 2020)

When stuff happens in the news, I come here first. Because I want to see all the hot takes and shitposting. I use this site to study assholes, both the lolcows AND the dumbass posters that lurk in the cracks with the same tired jokes. 
And there's always a few posters with genuine good information, or an interesting take. 
Everyone's screaming about the world burning on the news, I just like having a nice cosy place where people sit outside the madness and laugh at it. Is that so wrong?
By all means, ban the spergs who can't keep their threats in minecraft. But I need my threads on Polyamourous Satanists.


----------



## Taco (Dec 5, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Some retard: -goes too far with his le epic edgeposting-
> 
> A bunch of somethingawful rejects: ugh yikes i think it's time to jihad the yucky and icky alt right nazi racists don't you agree fellow discussion enthusiasts
> 
> ...


"It was all that one guy who took his shitposting too far. The election thread was just on it's way to church. They're good boys, they didn't do nothing."





Edit: in Minecraft



There's almost 500 pages of this shit, I haven't even seen 95% of it.

As everyone has pointed out these people don't give a fuck about Null or this site. They just want to agenda post and try to red pill people failing to realize it's no longer 2015 and the user base here is not a bunch of edgy 14 year olds trying to find an identity.  People will bitch and complain that he doesn't fight the government for them with no skin in the game. If something happens and this site ends up on the news, the lawsuits start rolling in, and the doors close they will pack it up and move to the next site willing or naive enough to put up with them and do the same thing until that gets shut down too. If you are dumb enough to fight their battles some of them are even more than happy to let you die in a gun fight with the police while they sit at home behind a cummed up keyboard and meme you into martyrdom.

It's not a secret where this culture comes from.


I'm not even on Null's "side" politically at all and even I give more of a shit. At least he made something he takes pride in and put a lot of hard work into. Even if it is full of toxic hard-right identify politics that I don't agree with it's by far the best existing archive of the dark side of modern internet subcultures that would otherwise be lost to the void and that alone gives this site more value than at least 90% of the internet that only exists to sell you useless shit. So I can respect that and it pisses me off seeing people walk in dude's house and piss on his carpet because he won't just let them tear it all down for the culture war.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Dec 5, 2020)

Now this is a government mandated lockdown I can support.

Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020 and locking down registration for like a month and we'll really be in some good shit.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)

Taco said:


> "It was all that one guy who took his shitposting too far. The election thread was just on it's way to church. They're good boys, they didn't do nothing."
> 
> View attachment 1767803
> 
> ...


 shut up deboonker Null aka FUCKING PANDERING CUCK shuts down the only last bastion of free speech, can't you see with your eyes and these good people in A&N didn't do nothing wrong???

I have nothing else so here have a soyjak that represents those I disagree so I win this argument


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 5, 2020)

Taco said:


> "It was all that one guy who took his shitposting too far. The election thread was just on it's way to church. They're good boys, they didn't do nothing."
> 
> View attachment 1767803
> 
> ...


I still don't get how Trump got this far Right death cult he has given shit like his authorizing Red Flag laws and the Platinum Plan which was just reparations with a different name.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

My final thoughts on this whole debacle


JambledUpWords said:


> If Null wants to prevent glow posts, he’s going to need to hire more jannies and enforce the rules more. Also, there should be encouragement for reporting glow posts when they happen by the users to keep people in check. Shutting down A&N and Happenings won’t solve anything since those spergs will just end up moving their frustrations to other threads. Additionally, many of the people pearl-clutching over this are hypocrites, seeing as they continually devote themselves to a site dedicated to making fun of people and do plenty to agitate the spergs they say they despise. Threats are a step too far, I agree with that, but let’s not pretend we’re paragons of virtue either.


Also, if these people really are that much of an issue, just ban them and let others enjoy the site.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 5, 2020)

Haha
Wouldn’t it be funny if we all started making extremely specific and realistic threats to places or people in proximity to our IP’s in solidarity.
Wouldn’t it be an awesome prank if we did that whilst posting our addresses and personal details as well haha.
Just a funny thought .


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Dec 5, 2020)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020 and locking down registration for like a month and we'll really be in some good shit.


Precisely, ban everyone who isn't *me* and lock any section of the forums that *I* find distasteful.



Taco said:


> There's almost 500 pages of this shit, I haven't even seen 95% of it.


Yeah and almost all of them are speds musing about a potential civil war (something even the MSM has been doing) and what they would do if something something happened. There's nothing wrong with them. You sure you just don't have something personal against a certain topic or a forum? 

Sometimes people forget that unlike 4chan, this is a forum where everyone have a posting history, and after a couple of posts, people begin to get familiar with other people's posting style. i.e. everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, incl. jannies, knew that SIG was just shitposting and wasn't some crazy schizo threatening real violence. Similarly, everyone know that some of the speds in A&H are just trolling/baiting/doomering. None of it really fucking means anything. 

To take a person's posting history/attitude out of the equation, kills the spirit of a forum... It's basically like saying Louis CK is a pedo because of his infamous SNL sketch, without taking into account his type of comedy.

Just because the FBI is filled with retards, doesn't mean we should act like them and self-implode.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 5, 2020)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Now this is a government mandated lockdown I can support.
> 
> Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020 and locking down registration for like a month and we'll really be in some good shit.


Uhh * sweats *


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Dec 5, 2020)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020


Well fuck


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 5, 2020)

There is no fucking way that Sigsegv was serious, the trumptards have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally neg rate every single sperg in the 2020 Election thread this time next week, and if you faggots don't join me then I'll come for your reaction score next.


----------



## Taco (Dec 5, 2020)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Precisely, ban everyone who isn't *me* and lock any section of the forums that *I* find distasteful.
> 
> 
> Yeah and almost all of them are speds musing about a potential civil war (something even the MSM has been doing) and what they would do if something something happened. There's nothing wrong with them. You sure you just don't have something personal against a certain topic or a forum?
> ...


"Judge I was posting _ironically_ that we should shoot all the lefties" is going to be the "it's just a prank bro" of 2021. LOL why the fuck am I even replying to a frogposter named Nathan Higgers in good faith?

Here hold this. 




You're really going to just lock a forum full of people trying to recruit school shooters and comply with an FBI request instead of hiring a team of lawyers at your expense to defend my
FREEEEEEEE SPEECH




^NULL


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 5, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> I still don't get how Trump got this far Right death cult he has given shit like his authorizing Red Flag laws and the Platinum Plan which was just reparations with a different name.


It's the impotence of conservatism at work. They loved to jerk themselves off over the idea that after Daddy Trump was reelected, he'd really CRACK DOWN on Antifa for brutalizing #LadyMAGA and now, following his comprehensive defeat by a senile old man who probably catches himself drooling out of the side of his mouth daily, they're just edging themselves with the idea that Trump will actually turn out to be a man of action who cares about his supporters and will do something, even though the last four years have clearly demonstrated that ain't so. It's sad to see the mentally feeble exploited like this (to the tune of $198 million and counting, cha ching).

Just look at the thread about 'Trump declaring antifa a terrorist organization' in happenings if you enjoy this sort of thing. The sum total of 'happenings' is 'Donald Trump declares antifa a terrorist organization on Twitter' but they love it.


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 5, 2020)

Taco said:


> I'm not even on Null's "side" politically at all and even I give more of a shit. At least he made something he takes pride in and put a lot of hard work into. Even if it is full of toxic hard-right identify politics that I don't agree with it's by far the best existing archive of the dark side of modern internet subcultures that would otherwise be lost to the void and that alone gives this site more value than at least 90% of the internet that only exists to sell you useless shit. So I can respect that and it pisses me off seeing people walk in dude's house and piss on his carpet because he won't just let them tear it all down for the culture war.


I agree with these faggots on many political issues, but one issue I apparently don't agree with them on is "don't bite the hand that feeds you" which I don't even consider a political issue just a basic human decency issue. Apparently respecting the site that gives you a place to hide from censorship is too much for the people who 4 years ago were raging about how bad refugees were because they refused to respect the countries that gave them refuge. 



Sheryl Nome said:


> Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020 and locking down registration for like a month and we'll really be in some good shit.


Yes. Even if it was expanded to 2018 I would support this. Having to come back on an alt would be a price worth paying.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 5, 2020)

Snekposter said:


> Jesus Christ what the fuck did this thread devolve into?  I am one of those 2019 fags some of the people here have bashed as the cause of all the site's woes, but these last couple pages have just been dumb and faggy.  That said, fuck the /pol/ idiots because they shit up fucking everything they touch with unironic shit-tier memes and rants about da Jooz or whatever else they've decided their little pea brains are the cause of all the world's woes, and they're just as moronic as unironic commies for doing so.  All I wanted to do was catch up on the news (A&N is the best aggregator out there, fite me) and read threads on vidya games.


Agree. Shout out to @Arm Pit Cream and @CatParty for finding the most insane articles on the internet. Those two find some of the weirdest, most laughable "articles" posted. Not even politics related, some of them are just shit tier journalism worth laughing at. Otherwise A&N is great for news aggregation. This election and these spergs have fucked that. I want to keep up to date with the bullshit of these lawsuits (for example) and this place is without a doubt, the best site for compiling all the information. With all the jew and sperg posting, it's unreadable. If there wasn't a highlight function, I don't think I'd use it.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Bob Barker said:


> Yes. Even if it was expanded to 2018 I would support this. Having to come back on an alt would be a price worth paying.


Doing bans from people between certain dates is dumb. You even said you’d create an alt to avoid the ban yourself. There should be a focus on banning people that are the real issue instead of just blanket banning a ton of people not even involved in this. Also, it just sounds like a way to kill this site even faster, as engagement would drastically decrease, thus making it harder for Null to get donations and sell shirts.


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Doing bans from people between certain dates is dumb. You even said you’d create an alt to avoid the ban yourself. There should be a focus on banning people that are the real issue instead of just blanket banning a ton of people not even involved in this. Also, it just sounds like a way to kill this site even faster, as engagement would drastically decrease, thus making it harder for Null to get donations and sell shirts.


The idea is that the people who enjoy this site for what it is will wait a few months and come back. The ones who would be buttmad their forum got nuked would seethe for a few weeks then move on for the most part.


----------



## Trig.Point (Dec 5, 2020)

I post regularly to A&N and I think it would be a loss to see it go.  

My own view, is that the main problem are people that post solely to A&N. They have the same type of mentality as the TERF's that only post in specific tranny threads. They want to take advantage of the forum to sperg out in a way few other sites would tolerate, while showing nothing but contempt for the forum as a whole. If some way could be found to deal with them, A&N would take care of itself.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Doing bans from people between certain dates is dumb. You even said you’d create an alt to avoid the ban yourself. There should be a focus on banning people that are the real issue instead of just blanket banning a ton of people not even involved in this. Also, it just sounds like a way to kill this site even faster, as engagement would drastically decrease, thus making it harder for Null to get donations and sell shirts.


Speaking purely out of self-interest here... if there had to be a user purge based on join date, might there at least be immunity for T&H users?  Granted, there are a few T&H newfags that are outliers, but the overwhelming majority of post-2018 T&Hers either became T&H because they appreciate the Farms (and Null's work), or other T&Hers (possibly even oldfags) have sponsored them. 

Either way, using a cutoff date as the sole purging criteria is a blunt instrument for a KF user cull IMHO.



Bob Barker said:


> The idea is that the people who enjoy this site for what it is will wait a few months and come back. The ones who would be buttmad their forum got nuked would seethe for a few weeks then move on for the most part.


Ponying up some dough or getting the positive attention of an existing T&HFan is a pretty good indicator of someone enjoying the site for what it is IMHO.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Bob Barker said:


> The idea is that the people who enjoy this site for what it is will wait a few months and come back. The ones who would be buttmad their forum got nuked would seethe for a few weeks then move on for the most part.


And the ones that don’t fall between the dates get special privileges? What about mods that joined between 2018 and 2020? Are they exempt? Again, if you want to kill Kiwifarms for good, this is the way to do it.



Robert Sanvagene said:


> Speaking purely out of self-interest here... if there had to be a user purge based on join date, might there at least be immunity for T&H users?  Granted, there are a few T&H newfags that are outliers, but the overwhelming majority of post-2018 T&Hers either became T&H because they appreciate the Farms (and Null's work), or other T&Hers (possibly even oldfags) have sponsored them.
> 
> Either way, using a cutoff date as the sole purging criteria is a blunt instrument for a KF user cull IMHO.
> 
> ...


SIG and some of the others causing issues have the T&H tag. This isn’t foolproof and might just cause more resentment between users.

Sorry for the double post, I can’t edit.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 5, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> I post regularly to A&N and I think it would be a loss to see it go.
> 
> My own view, is that the main problem are people that post solely to A&N. They have the same type of mentality as the TERF's that only post in specific tranny threads. They want to take advantage of the forum to sperg out in a way few other sites would tolerate, while showing nothing but contempt for the forum as a whole. If some way could be found to deal with them, A&N would take care of itself.


Agree users that only post in one thread/kind of thread/subforum are just mentaly impaired


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> SIG and some of the others causing issues have the T&H tag. This isn’t foolproof and might just cause more resentment between users


There's going to be resentment between users no matter what.  I'm also mindful that using T&H as an immunity criteria is only fool-resistant at best.

I get the feeling we're on the same page insofar the potential harm of an indiscriminate user cull may have on the Farms in the long run.  Ultimately it's Null's call how/if/when such a reset occurs.  Even if Bob's idea of chucking out every user that signed up from 2018 onwards and letting them back in after a few months is the way this pans out, I'd probably rejoin assuming the Farms still exist by then.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> There's going to be resentment between users no matter what.  I'm also mindful that using T&H as an immunity criteria is only fool-resistant at best.
> 
> I get the feeling we're on the same page insofar the potential harm of an indiscriminate user cull may have on the Farms in the long run.  Ultimately it's Null's call how/if/when such a reset occurs.  Even if Bob's idea of chucking out every user that signed up after x date and letting them back in after a few months is the way this pans out, I'd probably rejoin assuming the Farms still exist by then.


I still don’t like the mass culling idea. For all we know, it might be okay for a while, but eventually there might be an influx of those same users as before, and the problems start all over again, this time being harder if you can’t connect new users with their past identities. Best to focus on only the problem users, as mass culling would pretty much end Kiwifarms. If Null wants that though, it’s his call, but it seems shortsighted to me if he were to choose that route.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 5, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> I still don’t like the mass culling idea. For all we know, it might be okay for a while, but eventually there might be an influx of those same users as before, and the problems start all over again, this time being harder if you can’t connect new users with their past identities. Best to focus on only the problem users, as mass culling would pretty much end Kiwifarms. If Null wants that though, it’s his call, but it seems shortsighted to me if he were to choose that route.


I concur that a mass cull isn't such a great idea.  Removing the problematic subforums, along with the most problematic users, seems to be a more sensible approach.  If there's nowhere for these spergs to sperg, they'll soon get the hint and stink out some other forum.

Whilst I've been known to drift in and out of the problematic subforums in question, I wouldn't miss them if they were gone.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> I concur that a mass cull isn't such a great idea.  Removing the problematic forums, along with the most problematic users, seems to be a more sensible approach.  If there's nowhere for these spergs to sperg, they'll soon get the hint and stink out some other forum.


This is why A&N and Happenings need to stay. Most of the users on there are pretty chill and it truly is a containment site for some of the more spergy types. This is also why HK-47 created the Pastadome. He created it as a containment thread, and for the most part, it has prevented some of the spergier users from messing up other threads. I know the politics and news threads can be annoying, but if they don’t stay, those users might just go on random lolcow threads to sperg instead, which would annoy everyone. How I see it, hire more mods for A&N and Happenings, enforce more rules, and encourage users to call out and report users that go too far (and not just passive-aggressively repost their idiocy for easy upvotes while doing nothing to help).


----------



## byuu (Dec 5, 2020)

So what was the last straw?
People fedposting in the "Don't be a fedposting retard like SIGSEGV" thread?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2020)

No need to mass cull, just ban those for being speds and that's it, rather than based on joined date since there are chill users who joined recently.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 5, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> So what was the last straw?
> People fedposting in the "Don't be a fedposting retard like SIGSEGV" thread?


I think it's was more that some users were doubting the fact that the fbi contacted him and were impling he was lying to find a way to ban siv.
This mainly+calling him a whinny little bitch (which he clearly is sometimes)


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Dec 5, 2020)

The forums should stay, but only Cat and APC should be allowed to post or reply.

Maybe add reply buttons that do nothing or start a countdown before reporting, "Please try again in 30 seconds".

The /pol/fags will hopefully kill themselves out of frustration.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 5, 2020)

Lost in all of this sperging is that apparently the only thing the government cared about was that one, specific, threat. Emphasis on specific. For all the bitching and moaning about fedposting, given how fast SIG ended up coming to the FBI's attention methinks the criteria for actually fucking with people is, shockingly, statements of intent to harm which are specific enough to wade into true threat territory when presented stripped of all context in a warrant application intended to be read by someone who may as well be your grandpa.

As an aside I recall the other fed-mail Null got was related to user who posted someone else's actual manifesto, and to the best of my remembrance that was someone who posted it for the purposes of discussion. That was months ago so the details are a bit fuzzy for me so feel free to correct my recollection of things, but I digress.

Back to the topic of fedposting, nearly every example I saw posted in this thread which wasn't SIG's post are hypotheticals or strategy sperging accompanied by dumb, MATI, and autistic ratings from the community and those posts which could accurately be described as "autista borealis" got mods telling them to stop. Somethings tells me that if the escalation to bans is quicker people will either end up perma'd or change their behavior, and based on the number of examples presented with mod warnings in-line it seems like existing moderation already identifies excessively luminescent posts fairly reliably. So it kind of seems like the mod framework already does what it needs to do, it could just be empowered to escalate faster and more mercilessly specifically with regards to fedposting until things stop "being shit", whatever that means.

Another potential aspect is something I remember Null saying about the Beauty Parlor's genesis, things were bad there initially and if I remember his retelling correctly, he let the denizens dox each other until that brought balance to the community. TBF I'm not actually sure the rules preclude that at this time, and it sounds like A&N has a thread which kind of serves this purpose, but whatever the case it was a thought that occurred to me. I did see what the FBI email thread turned into after all.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 5, 2020)

why do A&N ops look so different now???? The new layout weirds me out.


----------



## Daisymae (Dec 5, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> No need to mass cull, just ban those for being speds and that's it, rather than based on joined date since there are chill users who joined recently.


The solution is simple. Run a script that bans all users whose proportion of posts is at least 50% in A&H. See how things are after that, and liberally decrease the percent over time.

ETA: And Internet Famous


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 5, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> No need to mass cull, just ban those for being speds and that's it, rather than based on joined date since there are chill users who joined recently.


There are some pretty obvious sped posters on both sides. Not even trolling, just "we need to start shooting politicians/go to civil" sort of faggots. Funny the first time, but when it's day in and out, it's boring as shit. I have to thank Null for putting in a highlight function because some of those threads would be fucking unreadable without it. Helps with the other non A&H articles as well.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 5, 2020)

Every few months or so there's a big tantrum over a forum meant to talk about news articles, and nothing changes because the actual /pol/tard types at fault are never warned and banned.

And some of the biggest speds on the site are the ones who complain about said news article containment forum, as if discussing current events is the problem and not a certain type of person.

If there's just going to be this much handwringing over it then just fucking nuke half the site and actually enforce it, otherwise Josh is just being an overly dramatic bitch over something that any site with more than 10 users would have to deal with.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Dec 5, 2020)

Taco said:


> "It was all that one guy who took his shitposting too far. The election thread was just on it's way to church. They're good boys, they didn't do nothing."
> 
> View attachment 1767803View attachment 1767321View attachment 1767790View attachment 1767792View attachment 1767793View attachment 1767794View attachment 1767801View attachment 1767807
> 
> ...



Do you not know how to multi-quote? Or do you just not want to draw attention to yourself from all the users you quoted because I know and you know that you also post in that thread regularly. Don't be a pussy, screenshots are for faggots.

Maybe Null should start banning the users that talk shit about him very blatantly, and on a regular basis. I've witnessed it quite a bit, especially when there's some issue/drama going on. They have no problem shitting on the owner of the site, a site they use frequently, and for free.

There's a few users that I can think of off the top of my head that seem to flat out hate him and are vocal about it. Whatever. Or don't ban anyone. I think things will settle down a bit in a couple of months, once the final nail is in this election coffin. Or not.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2020)

Dante Alighieri said:


> If there's just going to be this much handwringing over it then just fucking nuke half the site and actually enforce it, otherwise Josh is just being an overly dramatic bitch over something that any site with more than 10 users would have to deal with.


people like you are part of the problem, stop shitting on Josh's coffee table


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 5, 2020)

I love to read and post about news and politics but the site can not cope with the literal and pretend retards that congregate in the news sections. Keep 'em locked, there's no other way around it.


----------



## Considered HARMful (Dec 5, 2020)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Now this is a government mandated lockdown I can support.
> 
> Follow it up with just banning everyone that registered in 2019 and 2020 and locking down registration for like a month and we'll really be in some good shit.


Dude, not every one of us came from the /pol, have some perspective FFS.


----------



## Übertroon (Dec 5, 2020)

We better ban everyone lest the /pol/ bogeyman wins


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 5, 2020)

This is all in preparation for the repealing of Section 230 imo.

Good CYA, @Null


----------



## Gay_Frog (Dec 5, 2020)

RIP Beauty Parlour


----------



## Eris! (Dec 5, 2020)

I do most of my sperging in deep thoughts anyway. A&N Sucks.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 5, 2020)

Honestly I'm fine with just making fun of Dsp, telling fart jokes and discussing books. Who needs this political shit here?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 5, 2020)

I've been saying this for _years: _politifags don't care about cows, they don't care about the site, they don't care about other users, they barely even care about _themselves_.  Kulturkampf is their sole interest and everything else can and _will_ be used as sacrificial collateral to advance their unbearably gay agenda.  If these people had three-tone hair and listed their pronouns in their bio Nool would have pilloried them years ago when they started lowering quality across the board instead of just being the occasional retard, but here we are.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 5, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> Honestly I'm fine with just making fun of Dsp, telling fart jokes and discussing books. Who needs this political shit here?


Discussing politics is not a problem. It's just that some of you faggots can not control yourselves. It has escalated from people making shitty post, to extremely shitty post, to getting upset about their echo chamber getting broken, to literal death threats. You couldn't just leave at fuck the (insert minority here). And the worst part imo is that im betting Null is willing to tolerate all this bullshit if AnH spergs shown that they were even a little bit interested in preserving the site. Thats the worst part. These faggots have no concern or empathy for the hard work others have put in to keep this site alive. In fact they insist that you let them shit all over your brand new house and have the fucking temerity to expect you to clean it up. The pure indifference they have towards the site is unfathomable. They want to ruin a good website all because they decided to drop their spaghetti everywhere about a retard president losing an election. The very same president by the way that is trying to destroy your ability to shitpost on this very same website you so desperately feel the need to fedpost on.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 5, 2020)

I almost (note the word almost) want to see Section 230 end just to watch the people who want it to happen just to own Twitter (because they dared fact check Trump) sperg about how they no longer have a forum they can be a racist twat on.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Discussing politics is not a problem. It's just that some of you faggots can not control yourselves. It has escalated from people making shitty post, to extremely shitty post, to getting upset about their echo chamber getting broken, to literal death threats. You couldn't just leave at fuck the (insert minority here). And the worst part imo is that im betting Null is willing to tolerate all this bullshit if AnH spergs shown that they were even a little bit interested in preserving the site. Thats the worst part. These faggots have no concern or empathy for the hard work others have put in to keep this site alive. In fact they insist that you let them shit all over your brand new house and have the fucking temerity to expect you to clean it up. The pure indifference they have towards the site is unfathomable. They want to ruin a good website all because they decided to drop their spaghetti everywhere about a retard president losing an election. The very same president by the way that is trying to destroy your ability to shitpost on this very same website you so desperately feel the need to fedpost on.


The Advent of mobile phones and social media have ruined too many people. It wasn't that long ago you just worked, had hobbies on the weekend and you could date people who weren't consumed with such things.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 5, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> The Advent of mobile phones and social media have ruined too many people. It wasn't that long ago you just worked, had hobbies on the weekend and you could date people who weren't consumed with such things.


I absolutely fucking loathe this stereotype.  You can be a perfectly normal person if you use social media to laugh at retards on internet or talk about politics on the internet every once in a while as a hobby. You can have a job and go on dates and do regular things. People that lack any self-control just in general are the real problem.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Dec 5, 2020)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Precisely, ban everyone who isn't *me* and lock any section of the forums that *I* find distasteful.


Yes.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 5, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I've been saying this for _years: _politifags don't care about cows, they don't care about the site, they don't care about other users, they barely even care about _themselves_.  Kulturkampf is their sole interest and everything else can and _will_ be used as sacrificial collateral to advance their unbearably gay agenda.  If these people had three-tone hair and listed their pronouns in their bio Nool would have pilloried them years ago when they started lowering quality across the board instead of just being the occasional retard, but here we are.





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/were-sitting-ducks-concerns-of-copycat-attacks-following-paedophiles-killing.69969/post-6516864
		


So this isn't you, self doxing and threatening violence?


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 5, 2020)

Lammy said:


> A&H very notably attracts the /pol/ types who are more obnoxious about screaming nigger and posting the same ragefaces (pepes/wojaks) than any other internet group bringing their shit where noone wants it. It's the same group of people that made me stop going to imageboards years ago, and I'd be happy to see them no longer be continually drawn to a site that's meant to focus on laughing at Deviant Artists, gunted alcoholics, and Street Raceing Juggalo Commanders.
> 
> The George Floyd/BLM Riots thread from 6 and a half months ago having 5600+ pages is fucking insane, it's only 1000 short of being longer than the exceptionally long DSP General thread that's been going for 7 years.


This sums up my thoughts. Maybe keep Articles and News, but be more stringent on what makes a "substantial post," so you don't have /pol/fags coming here and using a forum like an anonymous imageboard (no avatar, heavy use of reaction images, etc.).


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 5, 2020)

World's Best Dad said:


> This sums up my thoughts. Maybe keep Articles and News, but be more stringent on what makes a "substantial post," so you don't have /pol/fags coming here and using a forum like an anonymous imageboard (no avatar, heavy use of reaction images, etc.).


You already can't use one liner posts and you can't use reaction gifs as a post reply without something substantive.
I've seen and been on both sides of this particular argument, I enjoy the curation done in Articles and News because honestly I can't be fucking bothered to pull up a website like NYT or WaPo and give them money for traffic revenue. I want them to die quietly. A&N is a public service, in that way.

I have also gone from being a yes man to my local RW politician to being critical to the point I want some of his kids in jail because he's a limp wristed motherfucker who talks tough but bends over to people who are outright insubordinate. But I digress from that point.

Most of the people criticizing the 'atmosphere' of A&N are left-wing liberals. Commies that go there just troll the shit out of people, get some negrates as reaction but laugh their way out of the proverbial attention bank. Progs somehow always want to shut down discussion that isn't sterile and biased for their side.


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 5, 2020)

Son of Nothing said:


> I do it all for the love of the kicking autistic people. You sure changed you tone really quick when you realized you cant just call me an opportunist,


While you were busy learning social skills. I was studying the blade!


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 5, 2020)

Everyone's talking about crazy theories such as Null selling out to the feds, this all being premeditated, but what if it was the Admiral all along...


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 5, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Most of the people criticizing the 'atmosphere' of A&N are left-wing liberals. Commies that go there just troll the shit out of people, get some negrates as reaction but laugh their way out of the proverbial attention bank. Progs somehow always want to shut down discussion that isn't sterile and biased for their side.


A lot of the anto- A&H people have insufferably liberal and smug political views for sure, but that doesn't change the fact that they are right about the A&H posters largely being an outside group interested in this site not for anything involving the purpose or existing community of the site, but just for it allowing them to say what they want. I wouldn't really even mind this if it wasn't for the fact that they seem to hold the site itself and the original userbase in contempt and feel entitled to being here at the expense of everyone who is not the. These aren't the sort of people you want in any community ever.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> I absolutely fucking loathe this stereotype.  You can be a perfectly normal person if you use social media to laugh at retards on internet or talk about politics on the internet every once in a while as a hobby. You can have a job and go on dates and do regular things. People that lack any self-control just in general are the real problem.


My stereotype of people around here are hipsters in Starbucks writing on their blog with their macbook, looking at it on their IPad and writing their deep deep thoughts in their moleskine notebook while having a loud FaceTime call on their IPhone. 
Also they all have that doughy nonbinary look with unnatural haircolors. Whoever decided to mutate humanity into this unfuckable, unlikable form should answer to Doctor Who or Torchwood eventually.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 5, 2020)

This is just a general reminder, but if some users really bother you or you don’t like their posts, the mute button exists for a reason.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 5, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/were-sitting-ducks-concerns-of-copycat-attacks-following-paedophiles-killing.69969/post-6516864
> 
> 
> 
> So this isn't you, self doxing and threatening violence?


I don't do it so often there's no discernable difference between me and a federal agent fishing for incitement.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 5, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I don't do it so often there's no discernable difference between me and a federal agent fishing for incitement.


Fair enough. So then, I understand that the limitation of the First Amendment is incitement to violence. So, then, what stops someone expressing their feelings like "I hope that guy gets impaled like Vlad Tepes" from being considered incitement to violence with a broader definition? I'm not well-versed in American Constitutional law, as I've got other things to do with my life than read laws that aren't my own country's, but this is a sincere question and I hope someone can answer.

On the other hand...

The fact is, you've done it. There is nothing stopping you from doing it again, or, even worse, stopping you from being a federal agent who decided this was the perfect opportunity for an entrapment. I think the ground rules of the KF which are in huge green letters at the top of the site should apply everywhere, A&N should not be exempt to it as a special rule. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, but I do agree that some of the posters go over the top, then again, people get emotional about shit. God knows I got pretty upset reading about the sociopath who threw a child from the balcony of a museum and basically walked from the charge.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 5, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Board-banning CatParty


CatParty posts articles, and they're funny.

You whine like a twelve year old, and that is also funny.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> While you were busy learning social skills. I was studying the blade!
> View attachment 1768388


Yes, that is my guitar and samurai sword. I don't see what that has to do with the topic


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> I absolutely fucking loathe this stereotype.  You can be a perfectly normal person if you use social media to laugh at retards on internet or talk about politics on the internet every once in a while as a hobby. You can have a job and go on dates and do regular things. People that lack any self-control just in general are the real problem.


Like I said before most of the guys I follow who use Twitter use it for lewd art and memes. Twitter is only a shithole if you're a politisperg who can't ignore retarded hot takes.


----------



## Autopsy (Dec 5, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Fair enough. So then, I understand that the limitation of the First Amendment is incitement to violence. So, then, what stops someone expressing their feelings like "I hope that guy gets impaled like Vlad Tepes" from being considered incitement to violence with a broader definition? I'm not well-versed in American Constitutional law, as I've got other things to do with my life than read laws that aren't my own country's, but this is a sincere question and I hope someone can answer.


Incitement to violence is fake and gay in the US and mainly a concern in the UK. With regards to the US in general, the general barrier for all violence-related statements is "don't be stupid." In this case, "stupid" would be telling someone they _should_ impale a guy like Vlad Tepes, then giving them a timeframe, promising some generic reward or a wink and a nudge for doing so, etc. If you simply express a _preference_, you're definitely on a list somewhere, but it's probably the one in the back of the filing cabinet.
The only unique exception that will lead to instant vanning is trying to get people to stage any kind of mob gathering, even in the abstract, and that can include shit like "we should all show up and protest™ at this time and date" without clearing it with the community involved first, and letting them get their guns trained on you good and proper. They got a lot stricter after the Civil Rights Movement demonstrated that masses of free people just kind of showing up to places unannounced can, in fact, make a difference.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m 100% in favor of removing these sections. That way I don’t have to see embarrassing shit like how Democrats are the real racists, how based minorities will come around someday (they never will), going to bat for scummy cuckservatives, and how Bernie Trump can win this time.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 6, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I don't do it so often there's no discernable difference between me and a federal agent fishing for incitement.


I first took notice of you not because of your embarrassing public meltdown but because every post I ever saw you make was arguing some libtard views at some righttard views in threads that weren't about politics at all. _All  _the polititard views are what the site doesn't need, not just the right. Some of us come here because it's one of the few places left on the internet where we can goof around about whatever we want without every single conversation devolving  into a political slapfight.


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm going to build an ender portal (in minecraft)


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 7, 2020)

How to fix A&H:

Only @CatParty can make threads for one month
Catparty can then deputize a handful of quality posters to dredge troon's twitters and Mediums for articles for one-month stints and they have to be actively reinstated. Jannies also randomly ban people from just that board with comments, making the rules both strict and incomprehensible. A&H shrivels, and maybe survives in a better form


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Dec 15, 2020)

Feel free to discuss politics and economic theories: Right-Wing, Left-Wing. Capitalism, Socialism, Communism on Onionfarms.​


----------



## Likeigod (Dec 15, 2020)

Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt said:


> Feel free to discuss politics and economic theories: Right-Wing, Left-Wing. Capitalism, Socialism, Communism on Onionfarms.​


bro the only economic theory you believe in is leeching


----------



## Florence (Dec 15, 2020)

Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt said:


> Feel free to discuss politics and economic theories: Right-Wing, Left-Wing. Capitalism, Socialism, Communism on Onionfarms.​


But not Buffalo Cubism?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 29, 2020)

Rusty Crab said:


> I know that A&H is not visible without an account. I wish we had the option to make it invisible if you DO have an account.
> 
> Politics is... ok. Sort of.
> 
> That place is cursed.


So update on this. I never knew what the 'ignore user' button actually did and tested it. If you ignore a few choice users, you can effectively block 95% of A&N (really, it becomes completely invisible)... and most of the leftover is just silly stuff. That works well enough for me.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 9, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> So update on this. I never knew what the 'ignore user' button actually did and tested it. If you ignore a few choice users, you can effectively block 95% of A&N (really, it becomes completely invisible)... and most of the leftover is just silly stuff. That works well enough for me.



I want my A&N to consist of 100% CatParty.


----------



## Ma Wang (Jan 9, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> I want my A&N to consist of 100% CatParty.



If CatParty were prohibited from posting shit from The Root, I'd be all for that.


----------



## Likeigod (Jan 13, 2021)

Catparty is gay


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Jan 13, 2021)

Either delete Articles and News or just ban that faggot that spams threads 24/7 with complete garbage all the time. I don't know whose dick he must be sucking to evade bans like this.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 13, 2021)

registered 2 hide avatars said:


> just ban that faggot that spams threads 24/7 with complete garbage all the time


Which one?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jan 13, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> So update on this. I never knew what the 'ignore user' button actually did and tested it. If you ignore a few choice users, you can effectively block 95% of A&N (really, it becomes completely invisible)... and most of the leftover is just silly stuff. That works well enough for me.


Ignoring 5 users eliminates a ton of white noise. It's hilarious


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 13, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> So update on this. I never knew what the 'ignore user' button actually did and tested it. If you ignore a few choice users, you can effectively block 95% of A&N (really, it becomes completely invisible)... and most of the leftover is just silly stuff. That works well enough for me.


Crazy how that works out.


Dante Alighieri said:


> Ignoring 5 users eliminates a ton of white noise. It's hilarious


True for a lot of places on the forum. I wish more people would figure out how to use it instead of responding to obvious bait posts or complaining about having to see icky political opinions.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 13, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> True for a lot of places on the forum. I wish more people would figure out how to use it instead of responding to obvious bait posts or complaining about having to see icky political opinions.


That's really an unfortunate truth about anywhere. I've never seen a userbase where 80+% of them didn't fall for bait. It's a universal constant. There doesn't seem to be much you can do about it and it's why bans are sometimes necessary.


----------

